
Ekeeda – Online Learning App - pujarianup
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=student.ekeeda.com.ekeeda_student&hl=en_IN
======
pujarianup
Ekeeda is a online learning app for engineering students. It provides video
courses of engineering subjects from all fields of engineering from top tier
universities in India. We would love get some feedback on the application and
how can we make it more better for users.

